# Cord Blood Collection



## Jamiemrph485 (Oct 31, 2011)

My Dr is fixing to do a cord blood collection, has anyone billed for this, if so can you give me some info to make sure i am billing correctly and I am assuming that I will have to send records.  Do they reimburse for this?


----------



## ajs (Oct 31, 2011)

Jamiemrph485 said:


> My Dr is fixing to do a cord blood collection, has anyone billed for this, if so can you give me some info to make sure i am billing correctly and I am assuming that I will have to send records.  Do they reimburse for this?



Insurance generally do not pay for cord blood collection.  Sometimes the company the cord blood is stored with will reimburse for the collection.  It is really such a quick procedure that the OB/Gyns I worked for never wanted to charge for doing it.


----------



## coder32 (Oct 31, 2011)

*cord blood harvesting*

we've been using S2140 for this service.  Usually it does end up patient responsibility.


----------

